# My experience with ChemOne



## JDB3 (Nov 27, 2010)

I recently used Chem one research for some Nolva, figured I'd share my experience.

Shipping was fast, took around four days for delivery.
The product was good too, came in 60ml and from other reviews I've read, they are correctly dosed. Bubblegum like flavoring, although you got to shake the bottle up to get the solution to blend. (not a biggie)

Next time I'm gonna give CEM MESO a try, but until then CHEM ONE worked out great


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 1, 2010)

i've thought about going with chem one. 

thinking of going with cem meso for some clomid for my rats.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 2, 2010)

Chemone is good to go.


----------



## cassman (Dec 2, 2010)

do you know if their letro is good? every research company that i have tried had shitty letro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

cassman said:


> do you know if their letro is good? every research company that i have tried had shitty letro.


 

wtf is a "shitty" letro?


----------



## cassman (Dec 2, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> wtf is a "shitty" letro?


 
like it diddnt work what the fuck do you think it means.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

cassman said:


> like it diddnt work what the fuck do you think it means.


 
I thought you ment you were a homo, and your post was some kind of weird come on line.

Sorry for the misinterpretation


----------



## cassman (Dec 2, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> wtf is a "shitty" letro?


 dude what do you wiegh like 200 pounds your not even big im 22 and id eat you.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 2, 2010)

wiegh 225lb my nigga, never had any gyno issues  . . . and enough with the homo-erotic comments, please?


----------



## SFW (Dec 2, 2010)

lmao 

well chemone is decent. potent and flavored.


----------



## cassman (Dec 3, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> wiegh 225lb my nigga, never had any gyno issues . . . and enough with the homo-erotic comments, please?


look at this faggot, acting like he some kind of hero. 225 isnt something to brag about.


----------



## JDB3 (Dec 3, 2010)

CHEMONE, is properly dosed, I can vouche for that, pricey but quality.....now, I haven't tried their lerto,so I can't vouche for that, I have access to prescription letro, however, if I was to buy letro as a research chemical, I would most def use CHEMONE, CHEMONE is ultra solid bro.


----------



## BrunDaGreat (Feb 7, 2013)

Im pretty new to this but id thought id write about chemone. I live in England and i am pretty prone to getting a little gyno when on a cycle but couldn't find anywhere to get Letro from. I read through a few forums and saw that chemone had good and bad reviews about none delivery and all that but decided to order anyway. And i am very please at how fast it came from the States as i ordered on the  31/01/2013 and it came today on the 07/02/2013.


----------



## greenglow (Jan 10, 2015)

anyone here still use chemone?


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 10, 2015)

Chem one doesn't exist anymore. Just click on the ironmag research banner up on top to find what you are looking for.


----------



## greenglow (Jan 11, 2015)

i keep getting emails from chemone research group, this a different company?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 19, 2015)

*IronMag Research - heavyiron15 **for 15% off!*


----------

